

Github is down - cocoflunchy
https://github.com/cocoflunchy

======
wlll
I wish people would stop posting this stuff. The people who need Github
already know, the people browsing HN probably don't need to know.

~~~
trebor
Yes. I've known about the outage almost since its start. Lets get back to
posting news.

------
joeyh
I'm amazed it's still down, it was down yesterday. Best wishes to the github
guys fixing it.

It seems like I need to expand my github-backup program with the ability to
cache and later send issue reports to github. It's nice that I have a backup
of all the issues of all the projects I'm likely to want to look at, but would
be good to also be able to file bug reports.

It's a pity that distributed bug tracking has never fully taken off, despite
some excellent tools like SD. Github is in such a good place to do something
about that, as they have one of the most commonly used issue trackers, and are
all about leveraging and making easy distributed version control.

------
klochner
This is why we keep two git repos - one hosted on our own server that we
deploy from, and one on Github that we use for collaboration.

Of course, we can't update some gems if github is down, but we can still
deploy patches, and it's pretty trivial to host your own git repository.

------
utopkara
The problem is not so much that the source repositories are there, but
projects have started using github as a major goto point for their wiki,
discussions, and documentation.

This is probably a good example of a product which gets re-defined over time
by its users.

------
fu86
... and we can't deploy our software.

Waiting for the green light ... <https://status.github.com/>

------
spdy
<http://xkcd.com/303/> git pull takes longer than expected

